# Ladestatus



## Charro (2. Mrz 2005)

hi,

habe mit dreamweaver eine seite mit Flashanis gemacht, aber leider sind die anis zusammen
ziemlich gross, daher ist die ladezeit etwas lang. Ich kann aber ein preloader nicht einbauen, weil das verschiedene
anis sind, kann man mit java einen art preloader machen, und wenn wo gibt es solche script, und wie baut man sie ein?
Wäre sehr dankbar für ne antwort!!


----------



## Roar (2. Mrz 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man mit java einen art preloader machen, und wenn wo gibt es solche script, und wie baut man sie ein?



ich nehm an du redest von javascript, dann bist du hier falsch -> verschoben.


----------



## Student (2. Mrz 2005)

:arrow: http://www.google.de/search?q="javascript+preloader"&meta=lr=lang_de

Schauste da ..


----------

